# VW TDICup Invitation



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

As an '08 R32 owner(#1954) and forum junkie I see a lot of ideas to get owners together. I work with the VW TDI Cup for SCCA Pro Racing and was thinking the '09 schedule might just be a fitting venue to accomplish that. If I get enough responses I will approach my VW contact to see if we can't set something up. The schedule is as follows:
Round 1 & 2 April 24 - 26 VIRginia Intrntnl Raceway Alton, Va. w/Grand-Am
Round 3 May 15 - 17 Miller Motorsports Park Tooele, Utah w/ALMS
Round 4 June 19 - 21 Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course Lexington, Ohio w/Grand-Am
Round 5 July 24 - 26 Autobahn Country Club Chicago, Ill. w/Atlantics/SPEED WC
Round 6 Aug. 14 - 16 Road America Elkhart Lake, Wis. w/ALMS
Round 7 Aug. 28 - 30 Mosport Intrntnl Raceway Mosport, Ontario w/ALMS
Round 8 & 9 Sept. 11 - 13 New Jersey Motorsports Park Millville, N.J. w/ARCA
Round 10 Sept 25 - 27 Road Atlanta Braselton, Ga. w/ALMS
Let the replies begin and I'll take it the next step!


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

I'll be at RA in August! Come and join we can make a VW corral!!


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

VIR is a short 3 hour ride away.


----------



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (VDUBGLI05)*

That is my home track. I live about an hour away. Where are you?


----------



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (VDUBGLI05)*

Sorry, RA is my home track


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

MPLS.... I've been going to RA for about 10 years now. Started with Champ Car them ALMS.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

In!
My home track:
Round 8 & 9 Sept. 11 - 13, New Jersey Motorsports Park Millville, N.J. w/ARCA
But I can go to VIR if needed and I've race there as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (VDUBGLI05)*

I've been going to RA since the early 80's and have corner worked for SCCA and track days since the mid 80's. Our paths must have crossed once or twice. I am usually at corner 12.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

Love that track! I started in the early 90's going to the Michigan Speedway then moved to RA when Champ Car left. I'm sure we have bumped into each other more than once haha. You going this year?


----------



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

I am there working as an SCCA corner worker when ever I am not traveling with either the VW TDI Cup or the Mazda MX 5 Cup. I will be there for the ALMS event because the TDI Cup is part of that event.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

i will be going to mid-ohio for the june race!
hopefully with a lot of friends.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Doug M.)*

What do you do for the TDi Cup? I'm very interested in racing in that series. I missed the application deadline this year, but I'm doing Skip racing. Do you have to bring your own money to the TDi Cup or is it split between the team and VW?


----------



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (VDUBGLI05)*

I work for SCCA Pro and help with administering the series. We provide tech, pit lane, timing & scoring and stewards.
I do not know the exact amount but competitors are required to pay a substantial amount. Last year I think it was $35,000.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug M.* »_As an '08 R32 owner(#1954) and forum junkie I see a lot of ideas to get owners together. I work with the VW TDI Cup for SCCA Pro Racing and was thinking the '09 schedule might just be a fitting venue to accomplish that. If I get enough responses I will approach my VW contact to see if we can't set something up. The schedule is as follows:
Round 1 & 2 April 24 - 26 VIRginia Intrntnl Raceway Alton, Va. w/Grand-Am
Round 3 May 15 - 17 Miller Motorsports Park Tooele, Utah w/ALMS
Round 4 June 19 - 21 Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course Lexington, Ohio w/Grand-Am
Round 5 July 24 - 26 Autobahn Country Club Chicago, Ill. w/Atlantics/SPEED WC
Round 6 Aug. 14 - 16 Road America Elkhart Lake, Wis. w/ALMS
Round 7 Aug. 28 - 30 Mosport Intrntnl Raceway Mosport, Ontario w/ALMS
Round 8 & 9 Sept. 11 - 13 New Jersey Motorsports Park Millville, N.J. w/ARCA
Round 10 Sept 25 - 27 Road Atlanta Braselton, Ga. w/ALMS
Let the replies begin and I'll take it the next step!

Are these events open for specators? how much is entry fees?


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Doug M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug M.* »_I work for SCCA Pro and help with administering the series. We provide tech, pit lane, timing & scoring and stewards.
I do not know the exact amount but competitors are required to pay a substantial amount. Last year I think it was $35,000.

35k is cheap!! It cost me almost that much last year just to participate in Stars of Karting and I only participated in the East program. About 5k or so a race weekend and i did 5. Skip is no different. 
Thanks for the good info!!!


----------



## Doug M. (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (rocconut)*

No idea what tickets are. Each track determines pricing.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks I'll check VIR site.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: VW TDICup Invitation (Doug M.)*

Hey! Nice thread!
I work at Miller Motorsports Park, and am actually the one responsible for bringing the TDI Cup here in May! I'm so excited that it all worked out.
Consider me to be the contact at MMP for setting something up. I've posted about it in the Nevada/Utah Forum, but we've come to realize that the Utah stop is the furthest West stop in the US, by quite a ways. That being the case, I'm hoping to get VW enthusiats out from the entire Western US! Anyhow, I can set up group ticket discounts, car corrals, catering, parade laps, all of that.
Let's do it!
Ryan
[email protected]


_Modified by Sprockets at 5:26 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## msweeney (Mar 7, 2009)

Andrew Tucker FTMFW!


----------



## 98inline6 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (VDUBGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_
35k is cheap!! It cost me almost that much last year just to participate in Stars of Karting and I only participated in the East program. About 5k or so a race weekend and i did 5. Skip is no different. 
Thanks for the good info!!!

Last year was $35k(8 Races) this year it is $45k(10 Races). All the drivers have to do is show up. Drivers are responsible for any damage that occurs to their car for each racing weekend. 
This is one of the cheapest racing series there is because the drivers dont need to pay for brakes, tires or diesel. They just pay for their own expenses to the track.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (98inline6)*

That is awesome!! I'm going to try and get a ride for that next year!!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## NarcoGli (Apr 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

VIR is just olny a few hours away frmo me...


----------

